# Does anybody here feel really tired all the time?



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

My DP symptoms are not as bad as they used to be but my main complaint is this constant sensation of feeling tired all the time, and I'm not talking about physically tired as in feeling run-down or winded; I have this desire to want to lie down on my couch and take a nap. I get a lot of sleep and, as far as I know, my sleep pattern is normal in that I don't have sleep apnea or nightmares, so what could be causing this desire to want to sleep 24/7? It seems that my DP is exacerbated by this persistent hypnotic state of mind. I'm extremely physically active and I drink maybe two beers a week, and I adhere to a fairly healthy diet for the most part--barring the the Starbucks latte's and the occasional marble loaf cake--so this whole tiredness conundrum is diametrically opposed to the way I live, which is fairly structured. I had a complete physical in 2003 and 2006 and everything was fine. Oh, and here's another thing: caffeine actually knocks me out and I can drink it before I go to bed, no problem. Any ideas?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm, sounds like classic depression to me. You seem to be living a healthy life otherwise.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes i do feel tired all the time especially for no reason.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

This is something I have struggled with since getting into this damn mess!

Hard to explain... I can work in the yard all day then go for a walk in the evening so the energy is there, but I just don?t feel quite right... Perhaps its the spaced out feeling for me that is doing this to me?

This is why I question depression all of the time... Is it the DP creating this issue for me or not??

And wanting to sleep all the time I can relate to a little... For me its just not feeling rested, Once Im up I never crawl back into bed.

I think with Depression though people want to stay in bed because they dont want to face life! I want to face life but its a bit difficult with this DP on me ever day...

So Dreamland, I dont know what to say Im in the same boat!

I keep wondering if I should try an antidepressant , although I would rather not! Would it give me a little help or not?

All I can say is I do relate 100% !! But I am confused somewhat to what the cause is?? :x

Does DP cause this tiredness that would have to be the question I would ask!! I think its our strugle with living with the DP that may be causing this ... Its very draining to the mind and body day after day!

Although for me it came on the instant the DP hit me ! One day no problems the next day I was in bad shape I could not get the energy up to do anything! On the bright side this has chnged and now I do have alot more stamina but overall I do feel drained all of the time.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yes, i've always felt tired dreamland and it's always really been a problem for me. i also have gotten full physicals and all the blood work and same thing, everything comes back negative. this is really one of the worst symptoms that i've had with the dp as it is the most continuous and chronic out of all of them. i suppose it could still be a physical problem that i just haven't found the solution to yet (food allergies or something maybe?).


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree Peachy!

I think Im able to get by in this fog, but I hate the tired feeling all of the time!

What do you think.. is it the DP or could it be from depression?

I too have ahd blood worj done many times and all is good, which I expected...

I just don't rememnber reading anything on DP and fatigue but I might have missed it. I just keep pushing myself in hopes that my energy level will return to normal...


----------



## yasdnil (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm... I used to feel the same way, and I think it had to do with the fact that my mind was working overtime 24/7 and wearing itself out... the constant stressing and worrying wears you down. Physically, I was not tired... just mentally I suppose. Sleep was also the one place where I could find peace... maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Well said!

The mind is working overtime thus the exhaustion!



> Physically, I was not tired... just mentally I suppose.


I wonder about this... Can being mentally tired feel close to being Physically tired?? Do they start to merge together? I think So...

Yikes!! Its all so disturbing... I can't put my finger on it!!

Or should I say If one is mentally tired it would have to make you Physically tired too... Yes! thats a fact!

Hell, thats what Anxiety can do to people... If your worried about an IRS audit and you were constantly stressing over it , then you would start to feel Physically exausted eventualy too! The mind and body share each others experiences, think about that... Good & Bad

And I would say stressing over this DP everyday creates the feeling of being Physically tired... Yet as I have said I felt this with the onset of this DP.... before I had a chance to obsess over it! The good Old Days!!! :roll:

Another vicious cycle! :x


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Your probably mentally tired because all your energy is spent keeping your emotions from entering your consciousness, that is the reason why im tired all the time anyway.

I think there is a connection to muscle tension also so that if you cant feel your emotions you generally have a lot of muscle tension and contraction which takes a lot of energy to maintain even if you are sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I'm also tired most of the time probably because the only thing going on in my head is the little voice that you hear when you read a book, type, Help access knowledge and memories etc nothing else just a blank no rush of thoughts (I actually miss this). I know that there probably still there but energy is being spent on blocking them.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I also feel tired all the time, it could just well be that the DP symptoms tell the brain...this is tired mode!?

Its very frustrating, as I have a full time management job in a very busy environment, and I feel lethargic all the time. Its just like I want to go and lie down on the couch all the time. I have my full 8 hours sleep per night, but I still wake up feeling groggy in the morning. I also eat very healthily, keep up with good vitamin supplements etc.The only relief I find, is doing high impact exercise, but the "feeling awake" only lasts a short while.

I have heard that Modafinil (Provigil) helps with this symptom of DP....apparantly a "safer" drug to use,improves modd, and that it has no addictive qualities.

Anybody else got any advice on how to control fatigue with DPD?

God Bless

Cyber A


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, if anyone knows how to really "wake up", please keep me informed...for me it feels like I fell asleep more than one year ago, and never quite fully woke up ever since. I wake up tired, even tough I slept a long time, and I stay physically tired all day. It improves at night and there's a few hours when I feel better (between 10pm and 2 am). Mentally I feel normal, but I got the impression my body can't follow...
I get intense pleasure getting to sleep, I do take a nap just for the fun of it. I bully myself to go to the gym,but frankly I hate exercise. If it wasn't for keeping me from getting too fat I wouldn't do it.
I did some research on chronic fatigue syndrome, but it didn't match. I guess it's the way DP is making it hard to focus on things that makes life less interresting, thus shutting down our awareness? Why fully wake up if we can't be really "there"? Just wondering :roll:


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

Spike13 said:


> Yeah, if anyone knows how to really "wake up", please keep me informed...for me it feels like I fell asleep more than one year ago, and never quite fully woke up ever since. I wake up tired, even tough I slept a long time, and I stay physically tired all day. It improves at night and there's a few hours when I feel better (between 10pm and 2 am). Mentally I feel normal, but I got the impression my body can't follow...
> I get intense pleasure getting to sleep, I do take a nap just for the fun of it. I bully myself to go to the gym,but frankly I hate exercise. If it wasn't for keeping me from getting too fat I wouldn't do it.
> I did some research on chronic fatigue syndrome, but it didn't match. I guess it's the way DP is making it hard to focus on things that makes life less interresting, thus shutting down our awareness? Why fully wake up if we can't be really "there"? Just wondering :roll:


I am tired all day, between 4pm and 7pm is the worst, and then around 10 or 11pm the fog seems to clear somewhat and then I have trouble getting to sleep.

It makes life hell sometimes.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I hate this, this definitely has to be depression. Getting 8 hours of sleep one night & feeling like I didn't sleep for 3 days, then trying for 10 hours of sleep & nothing has changed. =( It takes so much effort to do the simple things, even going for a walk is dreadful & feels like It's gonna take the last bit of energy that I do have to just stay up to do simple things, It's amazing that I'm able to go to work & make it through without slacking off.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 20, 2008)

My psychiatrist asked me, how much sleep do you need to feel really well rested?

..well shit, I was stumped. I don't even remember what it feels like to be well rested. When there is no one to wake me I can sleep for 20 hours. When I lived alone, I could get up at 3pm, have a shower and some breakfast, then go back to sleep at 6pm. Then sometimes I'd sit at my computer for two days straight, never feeling really awake, but not feeling need to sleep either.


----------

